# Apparel Weight Weenie



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

After learning that the Giro Prolight is ~130g lighter than my Pneumo, I wonder how much weight can be saved on other wearable’s. Perhaps there is low hanging fruit off the bike (besides the spare tire around the waist)

Gloves with Velcro vs. no Velcro
Bibs and Jersey vs. Skin Suit
Long Socks vs. Short
Light Sunglasses 
Light Shoes
Light Helmets


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd look at shoes first (rotating weight). Mavic makes some Uber-light ones.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I measured a bunch of jerseys a couple of years ago. I don't have the weights anymore, but the clear winner in the bunch was the louis garneau carbon ion jersey. The only jersey lighter was (the original verson of) the castelli superleggera, which pulled and tore easily and wasn't full zip. The carbon ion came within 20g of the castelli, the material is far, far more durable and it's full zip. Also the MSRP on the garneau was about 40-50 bucks less.

As far as shorts go, I wouldnt' weigh them, it's more of a comfort issue.

The other jerseys I weighed were much heavier, although I can't remember how much. If I have some time, I'll take a bunch out and weight them later.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You can probably save the biggest amounts of weight with helmets and shoes. With clothing I'm basically limited to team gear, so weights exactly compared. I'd say whatever is comfortable trums something with a chamois that doesn't work. Assos might throw on a few grams, too, but I can live with that.


----------

